# Instabilidade convectiva em Barrô



## Marcos André (29 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

podem observar algumas das células que passaram por esta zona.

o ser humano é insignificante comparado com a natureza...

http://oqueseveembarro.blogspot.com/
agradeço correcções


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Devias colocar as fotos aqui directamente....de resto, devo dizer que são fotos de células bem maduras e organizadas, com a area de inflow e downflow muito bem delimtadas, e o downflow geralmente carregado de precipitação forte o que demonstra pelo menos algum speed shear presente

Belas células sim senhor


----------



## Marcos André (30 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

obrigado por responder

aqui só para nós, stormy, o que é que eu tenho de fazer para adicionar fotos directamente na mensagem? ainda não tenho muita experiencia nisto.


----------



## Marcos André (30 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

ja consegui adicionar algumas fotos 



































































este foi o melhor começo de noite









estes foram fotogramas retirados de um video

existem mais fotos no blog


----------

